# colour code on keyboard for sinotec 10"tablet



## donlal (Apr 18, 2016)

Pls I need help,the 4 wires on my keyboard broke of,I have green-blue-red-orange............then I have vcc-d+-d- and ground...........wich wire go's where......pls if anyone can help.........thanx


----------

